# Maximus VI Formula Show Casemod MbK



## kier (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi my fellow modders,

I would like to share with you what I have made for ASUS and Cooler Master. Assignment was for Computex.

Maybe you already seen some pictures on Facebook but here is the buildlog with a whole lot of pictures

Not sponsored but provided by:









Early April I received an email from Cooler Master, if I was interested in making a casemod for Computex.
After some email traffic it became clear that the deadline was the 2nd week of May .... wow
I also heard that it should be done with a new type of motherboard from ASUS, so I could not refuse. So this will be a great challenge with this kind of deadline.

What's gonna be in this build:

We've decided that i'm gonna use a Cooler Master Cosmos II again. Normally I never mod two of the same cases, but for this build I would like to make an exception.

The Cooler Master Cosmos II









































For the cooling CPU and mobo I picked out a beautiful Prestige Cooler Master Eisberg 240L

















Unpack









Beautiful pump and block





















240 rad with G1 / 4 connections









Accessories for every conceivable sockets etc.













Really nice set I think.

For the fans I've chosen the XtraFlo 120 Red LED fans













Everything is powered by a Cooler Master V series 1000W

















Then it was time for the ASUS products  it's always nice to receive packages ... especially if it is not in the store yet.

From ASUS I've got the Republic Of Gamers Raidr 240GB SSD

























And a Asus GTX680-DC2-4GD5 with EKWB waterblock

















Some nice Corsair Dominator GT CMGTX7 RAMs













And then came the new motherboard, the....ASUS Maximus VI Formula













































































CPU will be the Intel Core i7 4770K

Very nice!!!

Next update the real modding begins


----------



## kier (Jun 9, 2013)

Update!!!









First we check 









And now...it's modding time 

Because I didn't had much time to make this build, I have used some ideas (and pictures) from my previous Cosmos II build.
Similarly, the side cover, Cut a aluminum plate and bent it.



 





















And made an aluminum strip for the LED strip and for mounting the acrylic midplate

















For the 5.25 bayside I've cut another 3mm acrylic piece





Black color on it.





In the lower cover I've cut 4x 120mm holes and covered it with glossy black vinyl





Again I used the same cutouts as the original of the Cosmos II for the front and top





But this time I used a piece of 5mm clear acrylic









And also a piece of black glossy acrylic









Placed a red SMD LED strip around the side of the 5mm transparent acrylic. On this I placed the black piece to get a nice effect. Btw. the sliding panel has again a layer of carbon vinyl.













Did the same for the top cover.

















Installed the Eisberg 240 rad on the inside with the Cooler Master Xflow fans mounted on top.





















And here it is.





And we go inside again. I have cut another piece 5mm acrylic for the midplate.
This is mounted on the aluminum strip and again with a red strip SMD. What gives a nice effect.





Placed it.













And made a 2nd layer underneath the top midplate, also with a LED strip





In order to fill the whole case a bit, I'm gonna use a MCP350 pump with a EKWB 2x res + top.





Installed the hardware for positioning, cut out the shape of the pump from the top midplate.

Ofcourse all will connected again with 12/10mm solid tubes. Btw. the reservoir under the GPU is just for support ... GPU with waterblock is pretty heavy 





Also connected the Eisberg with the solid tubes.









For the fillport of Eisberg I let it run to the middle (behind) of the other reservoirs and let it go up. On top I've made a fillport with a valve.





The GPU out goes to the reservoir









The whole picture 









Finally I have made 2 res holders to keep everything in place. Also mounted on a piece of acrylic which is also closing the 5.25 bay. Again a LED strip on top for a nice effect.





That's it for now


----------



## Bow (Jun 9, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## 0liveO1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello 

Awesome work ! And with one of the sexiest motherboard ever 

I really love rigid tubing, and would like to go for it with my next mod. However, I was wondering if the SLI fittings really can keep up with the liquid flow when they do not "compress" the tubing to keep it tightly in place, like when you use 90° fittings.

e.g.






If you pull the fittings on the VGA block to the right, I guess the tube's gonna slip off the SLI fitting. On this example, the water flows from left to right, but if it was flowing from right to left, woudn't the tubing comme off with the flowing liquid's pressure ?

Thanks in advance for you feedback


----------



## kier (Jun 14, 2013)

Update!!!









Cut all the tubes to the right size and connected them ... and time to fill with pastel red liquid.
First filled the loop from the  Eisberg set. Because the Eisberg radiator is on the same level as the fill port, I placed a 90 degrees fitting into the fill port and placed a valve.





















The GPU has his own loop. Pump -> RAD -> GPU -> RES

































Made the lower midplate red, which now looks like it has red liquid on it
And I have made a piece of acrylic to support the GPU





RAIDR    love it





















The guys from Parvum systems made 2 ROG logos for me. Only needed to place the red and white acrylic behind it.





LEDs lower part on.





Made some light ​​behind the logo. Red distorted a bit in the picture, but is really red 





Again the sidepanel with XL window.





Placed the other ROG logo on the inside.





Offcourse some light behind it.













And some last pictures.





























The case finished.









Time to bring it to Cooler Master NL.









Going for a long trip to Taiwan









Special thanks for this build goes to:

- ASUS HQ
- Sven ASUS Benelux
- Nick Cooler Master
- Raymen Cooler Master
- Gert Cooler Master
- Marco Cooler Master ( Good luck with your new job )
- And the guys from Cooler Master for the proper care of the packing and shipping of the build.

Grtz.


----------



## 0liveO1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I really thought I could get a simple answer for what seemed to me to be a simple question. But I guess you posted you rig here only for people to look at, but not to ask for advice on what you did...
Anyway, great build, requiring great talent, just too sad you don't share your experience.
Cya then


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 24, 2013)

I've seen your build on Facebook and damn it's so SEXY  Well done mate! This black/red combo never manages to let me down.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jun 25, 2013)

That is a fine piece of work. I love it!


----------



## kier (Jun 25, 2013)

0liveO1 said:


> Hello
> 
> Awesome work ! And with one of the sexiest motherboard ever
> 
> ...



The tubes are pushed really tight into the C47 adapter, so they dont come of easily



0liveO1 said:


> I really thought I could get a simple answer for what seemed to me to be a simple question. But I guess you posted you rig here only for people to look at, but not to ask for advice on what you did...
> Anyway, great build, requiring great talent, just too sad you don't share your experience.
> Cya then



missed your previous question, my apologies


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 25, 2013)

One of the cleaner and better Co. themed builds I've seen in a while.  The red coolant makes the whole thing pop.  Thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------



## 0liveO1 (Jun 27, 2013)

kier said:


> The tubes are pushed really tight into the C47 adapter, so they dont come of easily
> 
> 
> 
> missed your previous question, my apologies



Thanks for the anwser. My apologies too for misjudjing your non-response 

I guess you have been using 12mm outer diameter tubing. Or is it 13mm ? I already ordered the C47 adapters, but can only find 12mm outer diameter tubing.


----------

